# Pull stations at 2 hour rated partitions



## mshields (Jul 18, 2012)

A colleague of mine designed the electrical systems for a school.  There is within the school a 2 hour rated wall and the fire chief is requiring a puoll station there.  No big deal, he'll just put it in.  But what curious about is whether or not its required.

As far as I know, pull stations are required where you exit a building and/or a floor.  Don't know of any verbiage anywhere requiring them at 2 hour rated partitions/walls.

Am I right or is there a requirment either in 72 or the IBC or where ever supporting the fire chiefs assumption?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## steveray (Jul 18, 2012)

It is not a "firewall" correct? Because that would be leaving the building......


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 18, 2012)

Is the building sprinklered? If yes then why put one in at all? You are just asking the kids to pull the alarms.

3. Manual fire alarm boxes shall not be required in Group E occupancies where the building is equipped throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, the notification appliances will activate on sprinkler waterflow and manual activation is provided from a normally occupied location.

If it is a horizontal exit then one would be required on each side of the wall if the building is not sprinklered.


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2012)

Travel distance to a pull???


----------



## itsasurewin (Jul 18, 2012)

mshields said:
			
		

> A colleague of mine designed the electrical systems for a school.  There is within the school a 2 hour rated wall and the fire chief is requiring a puoll station there.  No big deal, he'll just put it in.  But what curious about is whether or not its required.As far as I know, pull stations are required where you exit a building and/or a floor.  Don't know of any verbiage anywhere requiring them at 2 hour rated partitions/walls.
> 
> Am I right or is there a requirment either in 72 or the IBC or where ever supporting the fire chiefs assumption?
> 
> ...


A manual pull station is typically required and every principal entrance of a building and by every exit. If 2 hour rated wall is for horizontal exiting then you would require a pull station on both sides of the door.


----------

